# Tivo Pushed Content via Broadband (News, Weather & Sports)



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

Tivo ought to provided the ability for a user to get pushed user defined content via transparent pop ups, if they so desired, where they might also be able to click on a channel for more information. These would not be recorded, but simply transparent pop ups that would occur while one was watching TV via real time broadband feeds. For example, if one was watching HBO (National Channel) and a Severe Weather alert was issued for their region (e.g. zip code), Tivo could immediately send notification to the Tivo units in their house. These are provided today via local stations on their broadcast, however you would not receive them if one was watching a national station, such as HBO, ESPN, etc....

I have provided several other examples below, however if users could choose certain categories and/or sub-categories, it would be a great way to enhance the Tivo experience by further leveraging Broadband connectivity to our Set Top Boxes (STB):

- Breaking news, whether that be local, national or world
(CNN would be the logical source for this feed)

- Severe Weather Alerts or simply forecasts provided at a certain time each day
(The Weather Channel would be the logical source for this feed)

- Sports feed similar to how ESPN delivers content at the bottom of their broadcasts
(ESPN would be the logical source for this feed)

- Financial Market / Stock related content
(MSNBC might be a good choice for this feed)

Again, this could be something the user would be required to 'turn on' and could further configure the content based on deliver at a certain time of day (e.g. Weather) or real time (Breaking News) or possibly ongoing (Sports news & scores). Furthermore, sports could be further defined as only one specific sport, team, etc..., so the user isn't so inundated with content and only receive information they feel important.

Anyways, this dawned on me the other day and I wanted to circulate the topic within the community for thoughts as if it was welcomed, I would hope Tivo could implement this functionality in a future service release, such as 9.5


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

It looks like Tivo has missed their opportunity to employ some neat functionality per my previous post..... Samsung & Yahoo has jumped into bed and have developed on screen widgets for folks to view online informational content, while watching their existing shows. Unlike Verizon's FIOS Widgets, where one enters a menu to select their widgets these are displayed in a thin banner at the bottom of the screen.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/05/samsung-yahoo-internet-tv-widgets-revealed/

Anyways, I love the concept and hope Tivo is developing something similar with user configurable content options.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

TiivoDog said:


> Anyways, this dawned on me the other day and I wanted to circulate the topic within the community for thoughts as if it was welcomed, I would hope Tivo could implement this functionality in a future service release, such as 9.5





TiivoDog said:


> Anyways, I love the concept and hope Tivo is developing something similar with user configurable content options.


http://grammartips.homestead.com/anyway.html


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

Thx for the tip, however I was not aware one had to be a linguist major to post threads on this forum - get a freakin' life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

At least, somebody at Tivo must have been reading my initial thread above with their impending launch of the free service per the link below.

http://www.framechannel.com/?siteId=33

It doesn't appear to be quite as I had 'wished', but the user defineable capability via widgets for News, Sports, Weather in addition to many photo apps and social networking sites will be available.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I though TV had severe weather alerts already. (Maybe you mean when watching recorded content.)

Anyway they should also give you the ability to remove the feeds from ESPN and MSNBC and CNN etc. I hate those things.

BE nice to remove those sometimes gargantuan "current score/time/team" headers from sports games as well.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

TiivoDog said:


> Thx for the tip, however I was not aware one had to be a linguist major to post threads on this forum - get a freakin' life!!!!!!!!!!!


I notice alot of people complain about grammar in this forum the most. It makes me wonder if these people have anything better to do.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There's already a FrameChannel HME app on apps.tv, although when I tried it, it didn't really work. Of course HME is very much not a "pop-up" kind of interface -- you have to go out of your way to get to the app. (Third-party apps can only appear in the "Showcases" menu; TiVo uses HME apps throughout the interface, but the user still has to select them.) It will be interesting to see if the new FrameChannel deal will work in a different way.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Videodrome said:


> I notice alot of people complain about grammar in this forum the most. It makes me wonder if these people have anything better to do.


A lot of people do take the Grammar Nazi role seriously.


----------

